# Will you stop....



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishing or buying a saltwater license if you have to pay $15-$25 to the National Saltwater Angler Registry...


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I am afraid that I don't understand the purpose of the National Saltwater Registry other than it is another *Freakin TAX !!*

If the registry is ,in fact , a National Registry which would preclude the need for individual state fishing licenses , I would pay the tax , with a smile ( provided that it is used to support various state fisheries ).  

However , if it is put in a nationwide "General Fund" to be looted by various national politicians , there will be no smile. .. but I will pay reluctantly.

Fishwander


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

As proved time and time again, there will be no way for us regular folks to track the funds traveling through the system.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I said it before and I will say it again, I aint paying it and I am not gonna stop fishing either!

And yes it is just another govt intrusion into our lives!


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

NY is only $10, which is not a bad price. Even if I had to pay that price or more I think it is worth it for the time out in the surf.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

$15.00 is no biggie.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Every Saltwater fishing trip cost me $400 upward. License is not a major concern just another a minor cost of fishing,,,,,


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

One way to look at it....Between VA and NC I do 25+ trips a year. License and fees would cost $68 a year. Thats only $2.72 per trip, 2 cups of coffee or 3 beers.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BTW, I should say I will buy the state licencesas I always have, but if they try to tack on another 15 -$25 then no, I will not pay that.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I would like to know who will enforce it. I would like to know where the money goes. I would like to know the act of government that made it allowable. I would like to know how our answers to any questions they may have of us are going to be intepereted. I would like to know how they are going to inform people about this new tax. I would like to know what stops them from raising the fee in the future. I would like to know why the same is not being applied to freshwater fishing. I would like to know how many people are going to be employed in the new department that they are creating to monitor us, which is the reason why we are told this is necessary.
I will still be buying my fresh water license. I will still be buying my saltwater license. I will still be buying my trout stamp. I will still be buying my duck stamp.
I do not feel comfrotable answering the poll in a public forum until I have answers to the questions I have asked above.
Don't know how many others are going to answer this one Mike.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Cdog said:


> And yes it is just another govt intrusion into our lives!


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Darren, this is an anonymous poll? No names arre listed with the vote. I set it up that way for that reason.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

And the no's are in the lead by nearly 30%:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats cool. Makes no diff to me. Just remember these quotes.....


"They ain't gonna stop me from driving on the beach".....
Well guess what, they did.....

"They ain't gonna make me buy a saltwater license".......
Well guess what, they did.....

Posturing is a good thing. But in reality if "They" want you to you will eventually..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> Thats cool. Makes no diff to me. Just remember these quotes.....
> 
> 
> "They ain't gonna stop me from driving on the beach".....
> ...


The difference is if I have a VA Saltwater fishing lic and I am fishing in Va waters then I am legal. This registry thing is BS, just another tax.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Thats cool. Makes no diff to me. Just remember these quotes.....
> 
> 
> "They ain't gonna stop me from driving on the beach".....
> ...


Yep. Same here in Nazi Jersey. Do I agree with the Federal Registry, yes, paying for it, NO. But...it's a sign of the times. I'd rather pay the fee than get tagged for not having your card. Here in Nazi Jersey the feds are letting the State Fish and Game enforce the law when it comes to the Federal reregistration. They were doing it this past summer. They were issuing written warnings and turning them in. If they came across ya again and ya didn't have it you were issued a summons.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> The difference is if I have a VA Saltwater fishing lic and I am fishing in Va waters then I am legal. This registry thing is BS, just another tax.


Same was said about the VA saltwater license....but we all buy it. from what i read with the letter that came with my card was. when made *mandatory* who ever checked you fishing license would ask for you card or number. if you did not produce it they would call in and check. at that point you could be fined. i may be wrong but i also think this will be a federal ticket.

my next point......when it becomes mandatory are we going to call the fish cops on those who don't have it?? such as some do for other offenses. it will be the law you know.

can't have things both ways now can we? or can we?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> my next point......when it becomes mandatory are we going to call the fish cops on those who don't have it?? such as some do for other offenses. it will be the law you know.
> 
> can't have things both ways now can we? or can we?


Seeing someone poaching is easy to call in...


Well unless you are looking in my wallet you would not know if I had a card or not now would you? Hard to call in someone on something you don't know...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> Same was said about the VA saltwater license....but we all buy it.


But the difference is th Va SWL is not a tax, the money actually goes into the fisheries. This is going back to the Feds, it does nothing for fishing except maybe to help restrict it for us in the future.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Guess maybe I should have said it a different way. I think most get the point of meaning. People seem to be very good at knowing who do and do not have the right to do what they are doing. No matter though because if they don't like the way you look or what you are doing they threaten to call on you.

The point I'm trying to make is...Everyone says they are willing to take the chance of a fat ticket. Then when they get one it's going to be someone elses fault. At that point you will pay it or lose you fishing license. Then what? You will be in the same boat as the guy in the white dingy.....

If you bought an NC saltwater license you arre already registered.......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> Guess maybe I should have said it a different way. I think most get the point of meaning. People seem to be very good at knowing who do and do not have the right to do what they are doing. No matter though because if they don't like the way you look or what you are doing they threaten to call on you.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is...Everyone says they are willing to take the chance of a fat ticket. Then when they get one it's going to be someone elses fault. At that point you will pay it or lose you fishing license. Then what? You will be in the same boat as the guy in the white dingy.....
> 
> If you bought an NC saltwater license you arre already registered.......


Oh yeah, missed that. As far as the Lic goes I am covered in NC and Va.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I will buy the license.
Only to avoid the hassle of a ticket.
I could have gotten away with signing up with NOAA, as I was never asked to show that. The MDDNR cops that stopped by 2 times to chat with me this summer both asked to see my Md license, but didn't care about the fed permit.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I would like to know who will enforce it. I would like to know where the money goes. I would like to know the act of government that made it allowable. I would like to know how our answers to any questions they may have of us are going to be intepereted.




DHL: Based on your previous posts, I much agree with you. In many ways this is total bull crap. I chose your post, because it reflected the opinions of many that I have seen, it's just the mose well articulated and thought out argument.

My .02

You can guarantee the Coast Guard will enforce this on the water, and if they work with local agencies they can gain a jurisdiction and enforce it on the beach as well.

We cannot track it, which is bullcrap, but we're around 13 trillion dollars(??) in debt. Without turning this into a political issue, we voted these politicians into office, therefore the bad decisions they have made reflect the bad decisions we have made. I am willing to give the Gubment a few bucks so that my kids won't have to deal with the problems I created.

Does it need to be watched: Hell ya. And I am DEFINITELY watching with both eyes. But is it outrageous? I don't know. I know that BLM and USDA DF are cutting some of their most experienced employees due to budget constraints. I know that FDFW is doing the same. I know that during the Gulf Oil Spill we were drastically short handed because we simply did not have the money for all the people we needed. These are services that we as fisherman enjoy, and that ensure the long term sustainability of our fisheries.

Our government has been dolling out cash like a drunken sailor after a 365, and we're going to have to pay for it. Just remember that the next time you vote, and I know we ALL vote right?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Thats cool. Makes no diff to me. Just remember these quotes.....
> 
> 
> "They ain't gonna stop me from driving on the beach".....
> ...





AbuMike said:


> Same was said about the VA saltwater license....but we all buy it. from what i read with the letter that came with my card was. when made *mandatory* who ever checked you fishing license would ask for you card or number. if you did not produce it they would call in and check. at that point you could be fined. i may be wrong but i also think this will be a federal ticket.
> 
> my next point......when it becomes mandatory are we going to call the fish cops on those who don't have it?? such as some do for other offenses. it will be the law you know.
> 
> can't have things both ways now can we? or can we?





AbuMike said:


> NP here. I will gladly pay it. Can't wait for the new Rt 460 even though it may be $11 end to end. We fund a Smart Tag just for commuting to and from the OBX.


I think what Mike is trying to say is "Just pay the toll or tax or fee, there is nothing we can do about it and it's for our own good anyway. Besides, who knows better than the government?"

Mike?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

PoBenda said:


> Our government has been dolling out cash like a drunken sailor after a 365, and we're going to have to pay for it. Just remember that the next time you vote, and I know we ALL vote right?


Yep, and not to turn this political, this whole National registry BS started under the previous administration....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ChesBay Jay said:


> I think what Mike is trying to say is "Just pay the toll or tax or fee,*(well sorta)* there is nothing we can do about it*(really there isn't)* and it's for our own good anyway.*(never said that)* Besides, who knows better than the government?"*(wrong, I do know BS when I hear it)*
> 
> Mike?


Not really sure what your point is with this post.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I would like to know who will enforce it. I would like to know where the money goes. I would like to know the act of government that made it allowable. I would like to know how our answers to any questions they may have of us are going to be intepereted. I would like to know how they are going to inform people about this new tax. I would like to know what stops them from raising the fee in the future. I would like to know why the same is not being applied to freshwater fishing. I would like to know how many people are going to be employed in the new department that they are creating to monitor us, which is the reason why we are told this is necessary.
> I will still be buying my fresh water license. I will still be buying my saltwater license. I will still be buying my trout stamp. I will still be buying my duck stamp.
> I do not feel comfrotable answering the poll in a public forum until I have answers to the questions I have asked above.
> Don't know how many others are going to answer this one Mike.


 Add fish cops at $15hr and people are back to work. Good wage around here for many people.


dirtyhandslopez said:


> Absolutely agreed.


 Lock boxes do not exist. The Dems stole that with Carter/Clinton. Is their GOLD in fort knox? They won't tell. What about the "FED". 


Cdog said:


> Seeing someone poaching is easy to call in...
> 
> 
> Well unless you are looking in my wallet you would not know if I had a card or not now would you? Hard to call in someone on something you don't know...


 Poachers are easy to call in. Now a fish cop showing up?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler said:


> Add fish cops at $15hr and people are back to work. Good wage around here for many people.
> 
> Lock boxes do not exist. The Dems stole that with Carter/Clinton. Is their GOLD in fort knox? They won't tell. What about the "FED".
> 
> ...


To quote AbuMike....



AbuMike said:


> Not really sure what your point is with this post.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*Well...*

If i read and interpreted the rules correctly, since i don't fish outside of the 3 mile limit (into the territorial sea), then i don't need to buy anyway. the only other stipulation would be if i targeted anadromous species such as shad and striped bass, and i can live without the sissy fish...VA is in compliance with the new regs and will not have to buy into the saltwater registry (the only thing we were missing as far as collected data was our telephone numbers). however, the state, to get more money for itself, added higher state licensing fees to cover the cost of adding the additional data collection(all automated now in case you didn't know).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You read it right. VA is excluded at this time. If you bought an NC license your are already registered so you will get a call or letter. While not 100% sure, I feel the fee will be collected when you buy the NC license for 2011 if at that point you have not done so through the program.

This was a very good exercise into who has really read into it and understand.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Fishwander said:


> I am afraid that I don't understand the purpose of the National Saltwater Registry other than it is another *Freakin TAX !!*
> 
> If the registry is ,in fact , a National Registry which would preclude the need for individual state fishing licenses , I would pay the tax , with a smile ( provided that it is used to support various state fisheries ).
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Yep, and not to turn this political, this whole National registry BS started under the previous administration....


 No doubt in agreement with that statement Dawg.. At least it ain't a "red vs blue" thing anyway.. I mean look at who signed the ESA into law.. Some well intentioned laws are used by the governement and special interest every day that intrude into our lives.. To top that,they all seem to eventually fail in their intended purpose.. 



AbuMike said:


> You read it right. VA is excluded at this time. If you bought an NC license your are already registered so you will get a call or letter. While not 100% sure, I feel the fee will be collected when you buy the NC license for 2011 if at that point you have not done so through the program.
> 
> This was a very good exercise into who has really read into it and understand.


 This is the ironic part of what you are saying for NC... As a captian,you buy a blanket license,which is 250 smackers.. NC has been keeping track of who I am,what I catch,and where I fish for many years now,longer than the blanket license has been in effect.. They give random calls about every month.. It would appear at least a portion of NC fishermen HAVE been in the program... Don't know how they will include ANOTHER FEE into an already high one for blanket licenses.. No doubt they will find a way though correct??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Scroll down to where it says NO FEE FOR VIRGINIANS

http://hamptonroads.com/2010/12/work-rudee-inlet-bridge-set-nighttime?cid=rltd


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

lets say va starts to collect this little christmas bonus... if i buy a lifetime license, how can they force me to pay this tax?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rattler said:


> Add fish cops at $15hr and people are back to work. Good wage around here for many people.
> 
> Lock boxes do not exist. The Dems stole that with Carter/Clinton. Is their GOLD in fort knox? They won't tell. What about the "FED".
> 
> ...





Cdog said:


> To quote AbuMike....


 And THINK. What is not to GET? Everything is about to go in the "Crrapper" if this chit keeps going on. I lost 65K in the last 2 yrs in MY 401K. MY MOM lost 126K in hers. Got $$$$$$ in the bank? FOOD?????


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Angling is 81% Independent from ordinary taxes by making money through excise taxes on fishing equipment and licenses, and I would gladly spend a few more dollars to make all of our fine fishing establishments 100% tax Independent. We are the anglers, we should pay for the services the gov't provides for us, the rest of the population shouldn't.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I have been deep thinking this one.
If and only if the NOAA plan would be a definite help in improving and preserving our fish stocks, as they say it will, then I would be all for paying it.
However, I doubt this will be the case. How will we know if they are doing there jobs? By seeing a vast improvement in the fisheries? i think not. In all likelyhood, no new people would be employed to run the program, current employees would just be made to do more work and that never works out well. The fact that any "surplus" goes into the Federl treasure is not a good thing.
We have awesome fisheries here, they do need to be protected. The East coast of England has had it's fisheries decimated by lack of a fisheries mamgement plan. I sincerely hope that doesn't happen here. 
Mike does have a point on the cost-15$. That equal less than two six packs of Redstripe, and I go through a lot more than that in a week....
I do also wonder about all the peole here in Richmond that fish for shad, striper and white perch in the spring. This fishing is done primarily in areas where only a freshwater license is required. Do those people have to pay the fee? They are, after all, fishing for andromoness(sp?) species.
So, we have a few conondrums here....


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*jUST ANOTHER TAX*



Fishwander said:


> I am afraid that I don't understand the purpose of the National Saltwater Registry other than it is another *Freakin TAX !!*
> 
> If the registry is ,in fact , a National Registry which would preclude the need for individual state fishing licenses , I would pay the tax , with a smile ( provided that it is used to support various state fisheries ).
> 
> ...


On the state level, This is what will happen with our new saltwater fishing license.......they got us again..........


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

YEAH, I'LL PAY. never going to give up fishing. However, I dont have to participate or volunteer in their surveys as to what I caught, or when I went fishing, or what I saw someone else catch, etc. For what we pay, and how they distribute, redirect or misuse our license fees, cost of equipment, donations, etc. is total WRONG. Big Brother has the power, and us little ones keep giving it to him. NOT MUCH CHOICE IS THERE ?????


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> If you bought an NC saltwater license you arre already registered.......


So then, does showing a NC license equate to "proof" of being registered-- and will that be accepted as such outside of NC territory. 

Last time I was down to NC I just bought the ten day license and saw no reason to keep it once it expired, other than maybe to show as proof of being registered ??

Or does the registry only go along with annual license purchase? Seems they will be quite busy if they try to contact every tourist that buys a 10 day license.


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

If i have already bought my NC SWL, i am supposedly already registere. OK. THen how come i have been sent a card with my number on it???? If that is the case and i have NOT recieved my card then how can i be registered. NO card to me means i am NOT registered. So the heck with it. When i bought my SWL the shoud have sent the card to me to prove that i am registered.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

stumpp said:


> If i have already bought my NC SWL, i am supposedly already registere. OK. THen how come i have been sent a card with my number on it???? If that is the case and i have NOT recieved my card then how can i be registered. NO card to me means i am NOT registered. So the heck with it. When i bought my SWL the shoud have sent the card to me to prove that i am registered.


That's kind of what I was getting at--- and the tackle shop I bought the license at didn't have a clue as to what I was talking about when I asked about the registry. I'm assuming the registry is automatic or done by software means at the time of license purchase ?? 

My only guess is they consider the license as also proof of registering, but not sure on that-- since they don't hand you any other paper work or a registration "card" with your license. That would make sense -- no need to carry and show both a license and registration around with you-- but it might confuse the enforcement issue in other states.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> One way to look at it....Between VA and NC I do 25+ trips a year. License and fees would cost $68 a year. Thats only $2.72 per trip, 2 cups of coffee or 3 beers.


thats some expensive coffee or cheap beer


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

sunburntspike said:


> thats some expensive coffee or cheap beer


LOL:beer::fishing:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Guess maybe I should have said it a different way. I think most get the point of meaning. People seem to be very good at knowing who do and do not have the right to do what they are doing. No matter though because if they don't like the way you look or what you are doing they threaten to call on you.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is...Everyone says they are willing to take the chance of a fat ticket. Then when they get one it's going to be someone elses fault. At that point you will pay it or lose you fishing license. Then what? You will be in the same boat as the guy in the white dingy.....
> 
> If you bought an NC saltwater license you arre already registered.......


 I think VA doesn't have to pay the first year. YOU KEEP AND POACH. Take your CAR/TRUCK/ETC. Idiots don't know or care/ aholes KNOW and STILL DON'T CARE. Think about it. JMVVHO.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

All you have to do is buy your saltwater fishinhg license and you will be registered just as is in N.C.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

The tax will apply only if you make more than $250,000 year - Per Obama


----------

